# Pontiac 6000 Snowplow



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

Here are some pics of a homemade snowplow I built for my Pontiac 6000. Of course it is just a personal plow for my 200 ft driveway, but I think it works very well, even without the scraper blade that I have yet to add. I also want to add some lights so I can just leave it on, come home from work, and plow. It is made from iron pipe, attached to the engine cradle and bumper supports. It is raised and lowered by a 2000 lb ATV winch that I got for cheap off ebay. The skin is galvanized sheeting, which so far keeps snow from sticking to it. It sure beats shoveling.


----------



## Rainman (Dec 10, 2003)

What will they think of next :waving: :waving: 
Good job but try not to do any parking lots with it ok.
I myself built a plow for my Cherokee but fashioned it after the Snowbear.
Mine is also lifted by a winch that is attached to the truck itself.
Just picked up a Pump and Motor so it will be converted over to hydraulics as soon as I get my angle cylinders. Who says you have to spend a fortune.


----------



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

Is there anything you do not use that 6000 for???  

Would it not be easier if you need to tow and plow to buy a used truck?


----------



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

I pretty much do everything with the 6000. Ive camped in it. Ive 2-tracked with it. Ive had it for almost 9 years and it does anything I want it to. And it shows no signs of quitting.

Sure itd be easier to get a truck. But I dont really care to drive a truck. And I doubt that Id get near 30 mpg on the highway with a truck like I do with the 6000.



skinut2234 said:


> Is there anything you do not use that 6000 for???
> 
> Would it not be easier if you need to tow and plow to buy a used truck?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

nice!! I like It  

But, Between you and me........Isn't it time for a girl friend  ???


All kidding aside, I like to see the stuff people build out of necessity or Hobby..


----------



## Ian (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm impressed. It appears to actually move snow.  

Looks like fixed V with no trip. As a professional welder I would caution you about the iron pipe. I have a vision in my mind of the pipe frame breaking and going through your radiator.

Regardless, way cool.


----------



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

Heres the car up next the snow Ive pushed with it so far. Ive only plowed a week with it so far. I can push the banks back a few feet at a time by pushing the top of it, then bottom, sometimes middle if need be.










Heres where I pushed back the old hard bank to make a little turnaround spot for the other car. It wanted to ride up on the very bottom of some of the hard stuff, but the couple minutes spent on this sure was easier than doing it with a shovel, and a lot more fun. Im sure a scraper blade would dig into that crust a little better too, rather than the round pipe. Though all the pipe fittings scraping at an angle do help dig down somewhat. It does plow down to dirt and grass in places where I havent packed down the driveway by driving on it all winter.

The mount in front of the bumper is just for lifting the plow, the pushing force is transferred only to the engine cradle, but it is a tough mount. The blade assembly weighs about 50 lbs. But Ill keep that in mind about the pipe. I do take it easy, and the first night with it I was checking it after every push to make sure everything was ok, since this was something new. And yes there is no trip, so Ill only plow where I know for sure theres nothing Ill run into. (Obviously no good to plow for money, but like maybe Id plow my grandmas driveway when Im over there, or something like that). I think it works pretty good for what it is.


----------



## grassmanvt (May 27, 2004)

After seeing this I don't know if I should laugh, cry, or admire your fabrication skills.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i seen that on some ******* site


----------



## wstwind (Jan 19, 2005)

AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :redbounce :redbounce


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

That is really cool! I worked at a Pontiac Dealer from 80-87 and remember the 6000 vividly! I'm glad to see you get great service (and more) out of that Poncho!


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Red Green and all the boys at 'The Possum Lodge' would be proud..!

Invention the child of necessity or somethin' like that......

It works for you and that is what matters most ! :salute:


----------

